# Nueces River at Swinney Switch, Tx



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a public launch ramp near Swinney Switch (for access to the Nueces River) ? The only one that I know of on the Nueces R. is at Lou Labonte park on hwy 37 (mile marker 19). I'd like to try for fome cats in the Swinney Switch area. Anyone ever fished out that way?


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

There is a good ramp just outside of George West. Otherwise you will have to use a ramp from Lake Corpus Christi.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

It's been too long since I've been there. The closest ramp to SS/river may be the one at the KOA on the NE side of the lake.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info. FF


----------

